# Emulsifier's



## Pau1ep3

Good evening chaps,

I've been reading up on home brewing for some months now and I'm struggling to get my head round Emulsifier's.

This is required when integrating additives such as Glycerin etc. into your wax right? Is that because the Glycerin contains water? 

The emulsifier will turn the mix into an emulsion if I understand this correctly? 

You guys may not want to answer this which I can completely respect but is the emulsifier just one component? For example something like borax or is it a few different things together? If it is something like borax do you just add it directly to your mixed wax?

Sorry for all the stupid questions. Any help would be great.

Regards
Paul


----------



## The_Bouncer

If you are prepared to put the research in - I'll give you a good link to try and understand.

As with anything, no-one is going to provide a full workable recipe - the fun and knowledge comes through your recipes creating many failures to find what works.

Heres a wealth of information for understanding OIW/WIO formulations - But you'll need to do some digging.

http://chemistscorner.com/cosmeticsciencetalk/


----------



## Pau1ep3

Thanks Bouncer very much appreciated.

I'm definitely prepared to put the work in for sure and that link is a few more days reading for me and that's exactly what i'm after. Looks great.

I had been looking over this last night for a number of hours and thought I just want to speak to someone haha. Without giving away actual materials used can you just confirm my thought process is right when I say to add other additives which are not oils, waxes or solvents this is where you would need a suitable emulsifier to stop the separation. 

Thanks again 
Paul


----------

